# A database of motorhomes



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I have chewed this thought a number of times and would like to know others thoughts. I have been thinking of a way to give newcomers to motorhomes as much information as possible. I believe we could do this with everyones input. Providing Nuke would allow it or is able to do it?
To make an excel database with tabs for makes, within each tab would be the models, each tab/page would have exactly the same headings. We could have a comments section at the end.
It would be up to us as members to complete each page from past/present Motorhomes. We would need access to this database which is, I think possible, but Nuke will have to decide.
I have tried to give some thoughts and If this is possible with your input we could make this ideal for newcomers, or even if we thought of changing.
Any thoughts

Steve


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Something similar to this or are you thinking of something different.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MHSearch


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Pusser said:


> Something similar to this or are you thinking of something different.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MHSearch


I didn't know that it existed how can I add a record I just get access denied

Regards Frank


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Pusser
I have never seen it either, or even mention of it. Is it accessible for input?

Steve


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I don't know. There is or was a Mod who was compiling all this but I do not know the state of play. Have to wait until Nukes gets on the scene.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

stevercar said:


> Thanks Pusser
> I have never seen it either, or even mention of it. Is it accessible for input?
> 
> Steve


hi yes theres a few nooks and crannys :lol:

saruman


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi whats going on!! no RV's in the list :? 

Olley


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> hi whats going on!! no RV's in the list :?
> 
> Olley


There are too big and take up too much webspace. 8)


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Database*

I found it ages ago, but being new and not knowing enough 'specs', I couldn't work it. Would rather have Name/Base/Chassis/size and usual stuff with pic like in dealers, with idea of year/price and comments. Like 'don't buy it the a**e will fall out of it in 50000m!'. 'cos I really value the experience. _ H.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Vardy,
You are having some of my initial thoughts for a database, not just the basics. I think this would be excellent if we could have more points. I hope I am not talking myself into something here?

Steve


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Database*

Pleaseeeee! - talk yourself into it Steve! - Helenaxxxxxx


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

The problem with this sort of thing is the huge amounts of data that has to be kept up to date, and the validity of that data. F'rinstance, I just did a search for a high top, Fiat, and >80l fresh and waste tanks. Got the Trigano Trbute (hurrah!) but the website link associated with it was wrong. There was also a Kon-Tiki 660, which didn't look much like a high top to me. And there was a Concorde, which fitted the bill.

When I bought a magazine recently, it listed something like 276 new models for 2007. Okay, it's a big year with the new chassis models appearing, but keeping this thing up to date is a mammoth task.  

Sorry. Don't mean to be negative. Magazines do this sort of thing, but they've got paid employees to do the work.

Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think the prob is that attempts have been made to do the database but for some reason it is\was proving very difficult to approach the manufacturers\resellers and be supplied with the data of their models in a form that could be sucked into a database of some description. Thus info had to be gleaned from mags which very often is out of date or erroneous.

So we are talking several years work for one person to do what is available at present never mind new stuff coming on line. I think it would take a team of people to even get half the stuff done. Possibly if we could get volunteers to be given a template and each volunteer is given a marque to be responsible for, it may be possible.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Pusser said:


> Possibly if we could get volunteers to be given a template and each volunteer is given a marque to be responsible for, it may be possible.


That's not a bad idea. I'd be up for that, as long as I didn't get Hymer or AutoTrail. Too many! :wink:

Mind you, having said that, how long could it take? Even with 20-30 variants, it's just a bit of tippy-typing once a year, or summat.

Baggsy that massive range of Trigano Tributes. Two choices - white or silver :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

The idea I had was for Subscribers/Members to be able to access the database and enter themselves. Before it was allowed onto forum it was vetted by? With the amount of Subscribers/Members we have, a huge amount of information could be collected in a short time. At a later stage, we could invite Suppliers and the like to update each one's own range.
As the vehicle's get older we could have subsections for 1yr,2yr,3yr etc 
Yes it may take 1,2yrs to really get going. What would the end result be like?????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I volunteer for Devon.. I'm all heart I know. 8)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm not, but I'll take Murvi anyway.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Neither am I but will do all other UK panel van conversions.

Regards Frank


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Database*

Hi

Another good starting point might be more "reviews" in the review section. I confess to buying MMM the month they reviewed the Kontiki - only for that reason and not bought it since!

Rapide561


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I honestly think we can do this. We need Nuke to give the go ahead. Once he gives a decision then we can proceed further. I am willing to oversee all listings before input.
Could any Mod or Nuke get back to us?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok Steve, my idea is this 

We utilise the existing database of 600/700 motorhomes and i spend some time enhancing it, i.e. adding in the facility to be able to upload an image of the layout and an image of the exterior of the van,

I also make it so all entries can be added by members of the site

I will then assign a volunteer (You ?) to be the person who oversees it with access to a control panel to be able to approve all entries, i.e. it will work in the same fashion as the existing campsite database in that you can add an entry but it doesn't go straight into the database, instead its marked as awaiting approval and you get the option to view the entry and ensure no typos / obvious mistakes and then click to approve and the entry goes into the active database.

I can look at other ways of making this data useful / more accessible as time progresses


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Nuke, I think 8O 


> I will then assign a volunteer (You ?)


I will accept the offer if it is made :lol: 
I agree you could add some form of comparison at a later date.
In it's present form it is not very informative for someone trying to compare similar types. Is it possible to add further fields eg:
1 to 10 Rating for key areas?
Comments?
Suppliers?
Shower combined toilet/separate toilet?
Microwave?
Etc, etc.
Also an Rv page
The list of additions could be collated by members, if a stipulated time is given? 
I am not sure how database works at the moment, but I feel some input buttons must be compulsory. Eg make, model, year etc.
As this is in the early stages would above requests and maybe others be possible?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

stevercar said:


> I will accept the offer if it is made :lol:


Creep :roll: :wink: :lol:

Gerald


----------



## motoroamin (May 22, 2006)

I'm interested by this discussion but can't see the data file. The screen says its restricted access, available on registration, but I am registered and logged in. 

What do I need to do?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

its offline atm as i am spending some time doing the enhancements mentioned in this thread


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I also think we should be modest and restrict the data to just major things. Small details are best served with a website link to the model in question if it is new. Or a link to pix of a motorhome, inside out and sideways to members own album. Or we could also have a database of pix and layouts in the Pic section

But I am thinking that perhaps New ones that will only be new for one year perhaps only have links to the dealer thus an income for Nukes or if Nukes is earning enough, a link to the manufacturer where all these details can be found. Therefore only concentrating on used ones for database.


----------



## motoroamin (May 22, 2006)

Nukeadmin - I would like to send you a pm, but access is denied. Can you pm me an email address? Thanks.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

motoroamin said:


> Nukeadmin - I would like to send you a pm, but access is denied. Can you pm me an email address? Thanks.


I don't think Pm's work in or out unless you subscribe. May be wrong.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Nukeadmin - I would like to send you a pm, but access is denied. Can you pm me an email address? Thanks.


Thats correct, only subscribers have access to that functionality.

I can be contacted on admin @ motorhomefacts.com


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

OK Update thus far:

1. I have enhanced the graphical aspects of the database
2. Duplicate checking added
3. Mandatory options checking (Form Validation) added (Manufacturer, Year, Model etc)
4. Modularised the code to make it faster and quicker loading hopefully for those on slow connections
5. Extra fields added for Microwave, General Notes and Dealers/Suppliers
6. 2 Stage process of active / awaiting approval for sanity check by Steve 
7. Ability to add 2 images, one for layout and one for exterior photo.
8. Most importantly made it so members can add motorhomes into the database.

I now am working on an admin control panel for Steve. I may also add some sort of comparison thing in but that will be at a later date. I also need to add in rankings.

I hope to complete this today so keep checking back for details


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> awaiting approval for sanity check by Steve


God help us. What was that about lunatics being in charge of the asylum? :wink:

Thanks, Nuke. Will people add details on an _ad hoc_ basis, or will there be some order to it? Or should I ask that of Steve?

Gerald


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

OK I "Think" this is all working now 

Please dive in and have a look

Any bugs please report them in this thread 

Steve I will be in touch letting you know how to administer the new entries as and when people add them


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nuke

Just had a look in and find that I can bring up lists of models when I enter a manufacturer but there don't seem to be any links to expand the info and obtain any data.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken,

try hovering your mouse over a model (it will highlight in yellow) then click, specs come up then  

MHS...Rob


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> try hovering your mouse over a model (it will highlight in yellow) then click, specs come up then
> 
> MHS...Rob


If I hover it goes yellow but no amount of clicking brings up the specs. (iMac OS 10.4)

Frank


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> awaiting approval for sanity check by Steve


Thanks Nuke,
I have had a sanitry check, I now smell nice and fresh :roll: 
Oh! sorry I must pay attention more, sanity 8O I am due my sanity M.o.t. next month, as with all tests I am not sure if I will pass or fail, fingers crossed :roll:

I will have a proper look later on and await further instructions

Steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> If I hover it goes yellow but no amount of clicking brings up the specs.


hmm took a look and tested some alternative browsers ( I still use IE7 as its the broadest audience)

it appeared that some browsers interpret the CSS(Cascading Style Sheets) Differently to others, to overcome this i have made hard links on the Manufacturer and Model so should be able to click those in Firefox / Safari etc


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

works fine from here..1st class job Dave!

have sent an error report email to test it's functionality euramobil weight and payload figures for the Integra 810

Regards M&D


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

stevercar said:


> I have had a sanitry check, I now smell nice and fresh :roll:


Steve - is there a sanity clause in your database overseer contract? I hope not - everyone knows there's no sanityclause

(Copyright The Marx Brothers)

I noticed it didn't work with Firefox. I'll check later at home.

Nuke - if IE7 the most popular MHF browser? Not IE6?

Thanks for all the hard work. I'm sure it'll be a great addition to the site.

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Nuke,
Garage is a Mandatory field?
Is it possible to include:
Storage = Good/ Medium/Poor
Heating Type =
Rear Lounge
Bunk Beds
Price =
So far test seemed to be Ok, I did not try email as Dave has tried it.

Steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hmm the reason i made Garage mandatory is that is a popular trend nowadays to see if a mh has a garage

Storage of good, medium or poor, hmmm bit too generic and non specific

Rear lounge will be covered by the layout diagram thats uploaded with it

Price, hmmmm interesting one, how would we standardise on this, unless it was a brand new mh, I am open to suggestions on this if someone can come up with ideas on this aspect

Heating type, which options would go with this ?

Email works fine


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> hmm the reason i made Garage mandatory is that is a popular trend nowadays to see if a mh has a garage
> 
> Storage of good, medium or poor, hmmm bit too generic and non specific
> 
> ...


But if it is a required field and you can only tick it or not can you enter a van that doesn't have one?

regards frank


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> > hmm the reason i made Garage mandatory is that is a popular trend nowadays to see if a mh has a garage
> ...


yep no joint in list :wink:

am i the only one with a JOINT MOTORHOME on here :lol: :lol:

ray


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

List price when the motorhome was new, that would offer potential buyers a good insight into depreciation values when considering purchasing a used Motorhome.?


Dave


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Nuke,
If garage is Mandatory and you do not have garage, then if you do not tick it will not let you proceed.

Heating I have only had blown air, though I thought some had different?

Price I can see what you mean, although it would be beneficial as we may have more than one entry for same Make, Model etc. 

Also will I have some way of amending posts confirmed? eg. someone places a post and does not complete all relevant fields, at a later date they want to add missed fields. 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> yep no joint in list


any manufacturers can quickly and easily be added once its 100% ok to use



> List price when the motorhome was new


Where could we get this info from ?



> If garage is Mandatory and you do not have garage, then if you do not tick it will not let you proceed.


lol hmm slight issue there isnt there, ok will remove that being mandatory



> Also will I have some way of amending posts confirmed? eg. someone places a post and does not complete all relevant fields, at a later date they want to add missed fields.


The system should work like the campsite db, i.e. if someone enters something they, you and I will have the ability to fully modify it in future but only us


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok garage restriction lifted, please try again, Joint Motorhome make added


----------



## materials (Sep 25, 2006)

Can you please tell me where I can find this data base that you have constructed, as I am a newcomer to motorhoming I am hoping to acquire my first motorhome, but I am in two minds what to go for, a second hand one or a new one, and this data base of yours might help
I am hopping to be going to the NEC show next month to have a look, but as the gentleman who first brought up the subject about helping people who are first time buyers of a motorhome, do not have a clue, well I do not have a clue of the pit falls one can get in to as there are so many to choose from.
On anther note you have a very good web site going here well impressed keep up the good work


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
The database is on the left hand side under specifications under directories

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MHSearch

If you would require more help on choice then place a post on Newcomers, or search the Forum with key words.
Hope this helps

Steve


----------



## materials (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Steve

Thanks for the advice all is welcome

Peter.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> On anther note you have a very good web site going here well impressed keep up the good work


Thx Peter, its the evolution of over 3 years work


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have now added the Price field to the search, add and modify pages and the database itself.

I also intend (tmrw) to change the chassis selection on the search page so you can CTRL-CLICK Multiple selections so can search for all chassis types except one or two etc


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Nuke,
Tested and completed form went for my approval.
Snags
Required is still visible on entry form although not required to proceed, may cause some confusion.

How will I know who submitted it?

When I reviewed and confirmed I was presented with no price confirmed?

Error, missing fields in form. Please amend the items below and try again

No Price entered

This is not a Mandatory field?

If I then enter the price it updates

Webpage: when I click to check link, nothing happens

Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

No price on first input page Nuke

Steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Required is still visible on entry form although not required to proceed, may cause some confusion.


Required visible next to which option is confusing Steve ?



> How will I know who submitted it?


Just fixed the bug that was stopping that working 



> This is not a Mandatory field?


It is, i just missed out adding the required text next to it in the admin approval page. Added now 



> Webpage: when I click to check link, nothing happens


What it should do is simply open up the webpage entered in another browser window, it may be that you have a popup blocker or similar which is stopping that happening ?



> No price on first input page Nuke


Which exact page is that Steve ?

Kepp bug checking Steve, together we can sort it


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

You seem to have changed some as I was testing it? No matter
Required has now gone.

Is it possible to change first page to just, something like: Welcome to specification database click ??? to search, click ?? to enter a motorhome etc? eg specifications home page. I would like to design this if possible and then pass on to you to add buttons etc.

How can I delete an entry? (someone posts a load of rubish say) 

Is it possible to have more than one interior photo?

Can we make the year of manufacture go back further? 

Could we have price new if known along, with price paid?

I think a date of entry would be a good addition also (autodate)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Just off out but just made some quick changes

Delete ability is there now Steve, take a look



> Can we make the year of manufacture go back further?


Done


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Is it possible to change first page to just, something like: Welcome to specification database


There are reasons the page is designed like it is Steve, but we can add buttons to the top which stand out for adding a new motorhome to the database



> I think a date of entry would be a good addition also (autodate)


This is already present Steve and shows once you click on a particular mh


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have now made the base chassis a multi selection box, so if for instance you wanted to filter the results so it shows all chassis types except for Fiat, you could simply Ctrl Click on each choice in the list bar the Fiat one 

Conversely if you wished to choose to see results from Fiat and Mercedes only then you would just CTRL - Click only those two options 

for those of you fairly new to PCs etc, when i say CTRL Click what i mean is to hold down the CTRL Key on your keyboard whilst you left click your mouse on the options


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Nuke, 
I will test again soon.

Just had another thought 8O Ok I know!!
How about a compare button? We could then compare up to say 5 Motorhomes side by side. 

If you do not reply related to some questions should I take it as: 
You have seen them but, they are not worth it, or it can not be done? The reason I ask is I do not want to keep asking. If you know what I mean? eg: Can we have more than one interior photo?

Steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Can we have more than one interior photo?


I would prefer to keep it simplistic i.e. one external shot, and one internal (Or diagramatic birds eye view of the layout) for reason of Hard disk space lol and ease of use


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Compare function is a possibility, but before i start adding more and more functionality, i want motorhomes added to it, to ensure firstly that is works 100% and secondly to see if all the programming is worthwhile.

Similar to the campsite database I am more than willing to put the time in my end if the members then do the same and add in motorhomes their end


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ok Nuke,
I understand, I thought additions would have been harder to do once it is running?
I also feel the members will assist with input as soon as it is read to roll.
Off to some testing

Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ok Nuke,
I have tested every function possible, all are working correctly including delete. 
Are we ready to roll it out to members now? If so I will give it some pushing before the weekend.

Steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

great stuff Steve, y go ahead and start promoting it, it may be worth co-ordinating volunteers to prevent any issues.

Another thing that may be a go-er is to start contacting manufacturers via email / phone to ask them to provide the data needed in the right format for the database making it easier to populate.

I would suggest concentrating on the UK Manufacturers first and once they have been contacted and an action plan sorted then start on European cousins


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Nuke,
I will start a new post asking for input
I will initialy concentrate on members, the Idea being show Dealers/Suppliers the input and Interest ect. Then they, I think may be more co-operative?
I am also going to promote it through my signature,still working on subject matter.
Is the best way to comunicate going forward through this post?

Is it open to Members and Subscribers?
Suppliers/Dealers may add input but may not want to join. Any thoughts?

Steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

for the first month or two i will leave the database readable by anyone, i.e. guests, members and subscribers to ensure it gets fully indexed by Search Engines

The database can be added to by any member or subscriber of MHF

I will be mentioning the new enhancements to the database and asking for help with populating it in the newsletter Steve 

If Suppliers / Dealers want to add mhs but dont want to join then tell them to supply the data to you that we need and we can get volunteers to enter it


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I have just tried entering my new van all went well until I came to the cooking, Dave you have 

Grill: 
Microwave: 
Oven: 

No gas hob listed. 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Rob we know some items need adding and amending, please put in as much info as poss it can be amended later.

Steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> No gas hob listed.


hmmm just trying to think, are there many mhs without these ?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

oh btw Steve,

I also added in the facility to email the submitter when you / me have approved their entry so gives them feedback to go and check their handywork


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> hmmm just trying to think, are there many mhs without these ?


 None that I can think of Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> hmmm just trying to think, are there many mhs without these ?


Dave,

You have not listed "hobs" all motorhomes have hobs I know, but some like mine may just have the "Hob" and no oven/grill/microwave.

You picking on us tiddlers :lol:

Thanks Steve, I'll carry on adding and revise it later when Dave updates it.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Just to clarify then seeing as you're ganging up on me  :lol:

If I put nothing in, someone may be looking at the specs of my van and notice it has *NO* cooking facilities...any other van with just a hob will end up the same.

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Just done my van.

The price field is mandatory (it wouldn't upload without a number in there) but it doesn't say so in the table.

It takes an age for the database to respond. And then it's with a blank screen. Or is it just Firefox it doesn't like? Or did Firefox time out?

Anyway, it seems OK. Resending the data reports a duplicate in the database, so I guess it's got it.

Very good.

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerald,

I think the site went off momentarily just now, perhaps that's why you had to wait, I'm using IE7 and it was instant when I clicked submit.

Mines done as well, although according to the data base I have no cooking facilities, suppose I'll have to eat out again and again, again :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> although according to the data base I have no cooking facilities, suppose I'll have to eat out again and again, again :lol:


Don't worry, Rob. If we cook some pizza, we'll save you a slice.

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Rob,
Have you forgotten your camping skills? You could also have a cold tin of Beans 8O :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

its confusing can't one of these two specifications threads be locked off now 

Regards Frank


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerald,

Thanks for the offer, but I don't like pizza :lol: 

Hi Steve,

Yeh, I can remember all too well my camping days as a boy, 12yrs old first camp away with friends, hardly any sleep in the night because I was scared stiff  got up the next morning and cold beans where on the menu...strangely enough I've never liked cold beans since :wink: 

Motor-hob-less-simpson...Rob 

Edit: just noticed your post Frank, we look into what you suggest and see what we can.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

This thread has now covered all areas required, as there is another more specific thread asking for members to input the information, I will now lock this thread.

Should you need to let Steve or Nuke know of a problem please go to this thread Motorhome Data Base Thread

Thanks

MHS...Rob


----------

